# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [PVE] A la poursuite du Lama Légendaire

## Lee Tchii

Bon, comme on commence à parler de cette nouvelle map avec le commencement de la saison 2 un peu partout sur le forum, je vous propose d'ouvrir un nouveau topic qui y sera dédié.
Vu que la zone sera découverte au fur et à mesure, cela va nous permettre de concentrer nos informations là-dessus !

Les liens de Pure concernant le data-mining sur la suite de l'ouverture de la zone :
lien 1
lien 2
lien 3

Le post de Pure avec la position du Lama Légendaire 

Spoiler Alert! 


 ici 



Le début de la conversation entre canards sur le topic général de GW2 : ici.

----------


## Tygra

En parlant de Llama Llégendaire .. il est bien dans la zone qu'on débloque après l’évènement 

Spoiler Alert! 


des cristaux-cerf-volant ?

----------


## Lee Tchii

Il suffit de regarder le spoil de Pure ici.

Le but était juste de le montrer mais la mini-map nous indique l'emplacement exact de la bête.
Je voulais faire un jeux de mot entre "A la poursuite du diamant vert" et Bip bip le moa fou ... mais ça ne rimait pas ...

----------


## purEcontact

Je vois pas l'intérêt d'un tel thread en fait.
On a le topic général pour parler du jeu et de ce qui s'y passe en ce moment (donc la saison 2, chapitre 1) et le topic du datamining pour tout le reste (donc tout ce qui se passe après le chapitre en cours).

Concernant le lama, partant du principe que le patch est sorti, que le contenu est accessible à tout le monde et que c'est pas vraiment un élément de l'histoire, je vois pas pourquoi tu parles de spoil  :tired: .

----------


## Lee Tchii

T'es juste trooooop jaloux de ne pas avoir créer ce topic avant.  ::lol:: 

Je ne me souviens pas que tu aies fait de commentaires pour l'ouverture sur le pavillon de la couronne ... ma mémoire de lama surement  ::P: 
Bref, la saison s'ouvre. Une nouvelle zone est là. Je centralise les informations qu'on peut trouver sur trois topics différents.
Problème ?

----------


## Caf

Ouais purE a raison, il est bien bien moissax ce topic.  ::ninja::

----------


## Tigermilk

> Ouais purE a raison, il est bien bien moissax ce topic.


C'est toi qui est moissax !

----------


## Maderone

> Ça veut dire qu'avec un fusil de TP on peut visiter ?
> Oh my ...
> Oh my ...
> Reviens dans le jeu tout de suite Nalaaris !


J'ai déjà un peu cherché des passages à coups de fusils ouais xD ! Sans succès

----------


## Sephil

On a cherché avec Leybi et Nessou hier soir.

J'ai trouvé quelques endroits avec du potentiel, mais j'avais pas de fusils sur mon guerrier. :/

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Ça passe pas en ingé ?

----------


## Lee Tchii

Si, surement, mais il était en guerrier  ::P: 

J'ai trouvé une nouvelle pièce perdue hier, un des coffres enterrés, fini le puzzle jump, réussi le saut avec les lunettes du premier coup (avec beaucoup de chance et des excellents conseils), frappé un asura dans le dos avec un rocher, presque touché le lama légendaire avant d'être expulsée de la grotte parce que la tempête était finie ... On s'amuse bien sur cette nouvelle map ! Et on croise PLEINS de canards !

----------


## mikelion

Oui il y a plein de CPC !
Il me reste les succès Gotchi et tuer le coyotte.
Au début je n'aimais pas la tempête, puis je me suis aperçu que certaines choses sont accessibles uniquement pendant cette tempête, comme les coffres cachés.
Avec cette MAJ, on n'entend plus parler d'add on.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Gotchi, il faudrait s'organiser pour le faire.
Je crois que les gardiens peuvent transmettre de la stabilité, et les élémentalistes aussi.
En se buffant régulièrement, ça devrait passer !

Le Coyote je l'ai interrompu, mais j'étais seule et ... il fait mal.

----------


## Tygra

C'est vraiment une très bonne idée la tempête. Et bien exécutée en plus j'ai l'impression. (Bon on a que deux jours de recul).
Faudrait qu'ils roll ce système dans d'autres zones. Blizzard dans le nord, orage violent dans les marais, éruption volcanique à Maelstrom, brouillard en Kryte, nuit noire dans Ascalon, tempête marine à Orr ...

----------


## revanwolf

> Avec cette MAJ, on n'entend plus parler d'add on.


C'est plutôt les gens qui ont laissé tomber pour le moment,vu qu'avec la sortie chinoise,aucune extension ne verra le jour avant au moins un an(s'ils en font une).




> C'est vraiment une très bonne idée la tempête. Et bien exécutée en plus j'ai l'impression. (Bon on a que deux jours de recul).
> Faudrait qu'ils roll ce système dans d'autres zones. Blizzard dans le nord, orage violent dans les marais, éruption volcanique à Maelstrom, brouillard en Kryte, nuit noire dans Ascalon, tempête marine à Orr ...


sauf qu'il y a un risque qu'inclure ce gameplay partout soit contre-productif(ça rends les explo encore plus chiante)

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'me demandais, est-ce que les illusionnistes ne sont pas trop dégoutés ?
Entre Anise qui génère 15 clones et Kasmeer qui est capable de créer des portails où elle n'est pas, je suis finalement contente qu'on ne voit pas d'élementaliste dans les héros. Ce seraient des punaises de bourrins !

----------


## Tygra

Il n'y a pas d'illusionistes dans ce jeu  :tired: 
Mais tu veux peut être parler des envouteurs ?  ::o:

----------


## Maderone

> Il n'y a pas d'illusionistes dans ce jeu 
> Mais tu veux peut être parler des envouteurs ?


Faire chier pour faire chier hein  ::):

----------


## purEcontact

Ce monsieur fait du RvR.  ::ninja::

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

C'est pas Gotchi >.> et no need stab, faut juste connaître ses compés  :;): .
J'aime bine, hâte de voir les autres 'Régions' de cette map  ::o: .

----------


## Tygra

> Faire chier pour faire chier hein





> Ce monsieur fait du RvR.


Manque plus qu'une intervention de Max, interceptée par Charmido et recouverte par le Caf, et on est comme au bon vieux temps  ::wub::

----------


## purEcontact

> Avec cette MAJ, on n'entend plus parler d'add on.


Tu disais ?

----------


## Maximelene

> Manque plus qu'une intervention de Max, interceptée par Charmido et recouverte par le Caf, et on est comme au bon vieux temps


On m'appelle ?

J'ai rien d'aigri à dire, là, sur le vif, donc je vais juste te conseiller de retourner suivre des flèches bleues en RvR, espèce de teubé !  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

Arrête d'insulter les gens, paraît que ça rend gris...  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Nessou

> Arrête d'insulter les gens, paraît que ça rend gris... .


Ça rend gris ?

----------


## Maximelene

> Arrête d'insulter les gens, paraît que ça rend gris... .


Qui ça ? Quoi ça ? Gris ? Connaît pas !  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

Posté sur le forum officiel, ça me permet de garder une trace et puis vous aurez mon avis complet sur le patch.

*Points positifs :*

La verticalité de la carte.

C’est une très bonne chose sur deux points.

Le premier, c’est que cette verticalité permet de faire des zones extrêmement dense en terme d’exploration : vous pensez avoir fait le tour car vous êtes passé à un endroit ? 
Et bien non ! Il y avait un niveau en dessous / au dessus et on a l’impression de redécouvrir la carte même si on est passé 3 fois au même endroit.

Le second, c’est la densité des événements dynamiques qu’elle entraîne.
Je suis en train de me battre contre l’hylek, je me fais bump, je me retrouve dans un groupe à me battre contre bip bip.

Le changement climatique.

La tempête change véritablement la carte.

Même si je sais que ça revient de manière cyclique, je suis beaucoup plus content de voir la tempête arriver que de savoir que les centaures ont repris un fort dans les collines de kessex.
La reprise du fort dans les collines, ce n’est finalement qu’un événement dynamique de plus en revanche, lorsque la tempête de sable arrive, c’est un changement au niveau de l’expérience de jeu.
On le ressent lorsqu’on tente de s’orienter ou de faire le jumping puzzle.
C’est *vraiment quelque chose de rafraîchissant*, j’espère simplement que ce ne sera pas surexploité.

Par contre, le fait de trouver des coffres lors de cette tempête est, pour moi, quelque chose qui tiens plus du gimmick que du réel ajout.
Pourtant, je pense que si ça n’avait pas été présent, la tempête de sable ne se serait pas justifiée.
Bref, sur les coffres, je suis mitigé.

La direction prise sur la dynamique des combats.

Là dessus, j’ai 2 points sur lesquels je voudrais un peu m’étendre.

Le premier : les aoe “pleines” (télégraphes de wildstar).
C’est pas spécifique à cette màj mais c’est arrivé récemment dans le jeu (liadri / fractales) et on sent que c’est une direction que veut prendre l’équipe.
Ça rend les combats vraiment lisible et ça permet d’inclure du challenge en retirant la frustration de l’incompréhension.

_Petite digression_
Exemple de cette frustration : Lupicus.
On ne voit pas ses aoe, ses projectiles sont représentés de manières assez obscure, je ne sais jamais où il frappe : la lecture du combat est très difficile.
Je ne sais pas si vous allez prendre le temps de moderniser / réajuster les “anciens” donjons mais ça me ferait vraiment plaisir.
_Fin de la digression_

Le second concerne les mécaniques avancées.
Pour être plus clair : 
- Interrompre Bip Bip pour éviter qu’il ne s’échappe
- Le lien entre les adds et le boss pour les 2 reines et l’élémentaire de terre (j’ai oublié le nom)
- Le défi de Nochtli (l’hylek)

*C’est ce que je veux voir dans le jeu.*
Ce n’est pas une difficulté infranchissable, ça demande aux joueurs de connaître leur classe (attaque sur cible unique ou multiples, stabilité, interruption, etc…) et je trouve l’approche vraiment très bonne.


*Passons maintenant aux points négatifs :*
_Car non, rien n’est parfait._

De l’aléatoire, encore et toujours.

J’ai vraiment beaucoup de mal avec cette volonté de mettre de l’aléatoire partout.
J’aurais très bien pu profiter de la zone, récupérer 1000 géodes et m’acheter une apparence liée au compte.
Mais non, si je veux mon écharpe et mes lunettes, il va falloir que je récupère de l’argent via une activité (farm de donjon par exemple) puis que je l’achète à la compagnie du lion noir. De plus, si je souhaite avoir le “combo” des deux, je vais devoir monter 400 dans un métier.

*C’est chiant.*
Désolé, j’ai pas d’autres mots pour le décrire.
Non pas que je manque de vocabulaire, je pourrais très bien écrire rébarbatif mais c’est loin d’être assez fort pour exprimer l’ennui que ça suscite chez moi.
(_Je ne vais pas faire un autre paragraphe sur le fait que le jeu est orienté sur le farm d’or, je l’ai déjà expliqué dans d’autres threads._)

Bref : doléance n°1.
Permettez aux joueurs qui s’investissent dans le jeu de récupérer la même chose que ce qui peut être récupéré aléatoirement.
Je ne demande pas une version améliorée, je souhaite la même chose voir même carrément liée au compte pour que ça influe moins l’économie.

Une histoire liée au personnage.

Je pensais que les épisodes étaient liées au compte.
Soit je me suis trompé, soit il y a un soucis qui sera réparé rapidement (je l’espère).

En l’état, je dois faire le premier chapitre de la saison 2 avec chacun de mes persos pour qu’il soit débloqué avec eux.
En clair : j’ai 9 personnages, si je ne fais le premier chapitre qu’avec 2 d’entre eux, je ne pourrais pas le faire avec les 7 autres plus tard.
Si je souhaite profiter de la zone avec plusieurs personnages et que je ne veux pas voir s’afficher l’histoire en haut à droite, je suis obligé de refaire complètement le chapitre.

Bref : doléance n°2.
Je souhaite que l’histoire vivante soit liée au compte et non au personnage.
Si je veux la refaire avec un autre personnage je lance l’option “refaire ce chapitre”.
Par pitié, mettez une option pour cacher l’histoire en haut à droite de l’écran.

Des soucis techniques.

La nouvelle zone est soumises a de très fortes latences.
Je sais que ça passera dès que vous ferez une mise à jour avec une nouvelle carte ou que les joueurs se lasseront mais c’est, me concernant, difficilement jouable.
J’ai un “input lag” (temps entre le moment où j’appuie sur une touche et où l’action se passe en jeu) qui atteins parfois les 2 secondes.
Pour le moment, j’avoue ne pas avoir beaucoup mis les pieds (tout est relatif, je rappel que j’ai un profil de joueurs “assidus” (pour ne vexer personne  ::P: )) sur la carte à cause de ça.

Le soucis se propageant à l’utilisation des cristaux et là, ça devient très gênant avec des atterrissages aléatoires.
C’est extrêmement dérangeant pour le jumping puzzle et plus globalement les déplacements sur cette carte (qui, je le rappel est très bien pensée dans sa verticalité).

Bref, doléance n°3.
Réduire le nombre de joueurs par instance : les événements se font très bien à moins de 10 (voir moins de 5 pour certains) et la carte est très petite.
Je ne sais pas si le cap a changé mais si ce n’est pas le cas, je doute qu’on ai besoin d’être 100/150 sur une parcelle aussi réduite pour avoir l’impression de croiser beaucoup de joueurs.

----------


## Nessou

> ...


T'as plus qu'à le refaire entièrement en anglais et le mettre sur le forum sur lequel les développeurs risquent le plus de bien prendre en compte ton avis.  ::P:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Par pitié, mettez une option pour cacher l’histoire en haut à droite de l’écran.


Euh, si tu n'active pas l'histoire, y'a rien qui s'affiche en haut à droite...
Rien ne t'oblige à activer l'histoire sur tes autres persos que tu amène dans la zone.

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Ouaip sauf que si tu l'as activé, et que tu as fini l'histoire perso (zhaitan), ben t'es niké  ::P:  Pure a raison ^^.

Pour la trad, pas besoin, SB va le lire ce post, surtout qu'il est bien fichu.

Je suis plutôt d'accord avec toi, mais vu que la map va s'étendre avec le prochain Episode, c'est p-e pour ça que la population y est forte pour le moment  ::): .

----------


## Caf

> Arrête d'insulter les gens, paraît que ça rend gris... .


Ça n'a pas duré longtemps, dommage.  ::ninja::

----------


## Tygra

> Ça n'a pas duré longtemps, dommage.


Voilà c'est ça que je veux voir Caf ! 
Bon il est où Charmido ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Ptit gras

> Le premier : les aoe “pleines” (télégraphes de wildstar).
> C’est pas spécifique à cette màj mais c’est arrivé récemment dans le jeu (liadri / fractales) et on sent que c’est une direction que veut prendre l’équipe.
> Ça rend les combats vraiment lisible et ça permet d’inclure du challenge en retirant la frustration de l’incompréhension.


Ouais enfin faudrait pas non plus rendre le jeu plus casu qu'il l'est déjà. De base t'as un putain de cercle rouge non plein qui t'annonce "gaffe ça va chier ici", avant même la sortie en 2012 des gens avaient gueulé. On te dit qu'il va falloir mater ton écran pour bien assimiler le combat dynamique et on te file déjà l'opportunité de mater tes skills avec un truc rouge qui t'annonce quand dodge. Et maintenant une zone rouge pleine. Dans 1 an on même un bip sonore et une option auto-dodge à cocher ptêtre ?

C'est franchement le minimum de la stimulation motrice, j'espère que cette merde arrivera pas jusqu'en mcm.

----------


## Tygra

Ben en fait il y a les deux, si je dis pas de bêtises, notamment dans le fight contre 

Spoiler Alert! 


Aerin

.
Et moi je suis avec Pure sur ce sujet, c'est une bonne chose. C'est lisible, contrairement aux cercles rouges (qui sont hyper difficiles à chopper pour les daltoniens au passage).

Les prochaines étapes c'est d'augmenter les dégats continus des mobs et de faire que ces zones rouges soient du one-shot kill ou alors un CC tellement emmerdant que le dodge devient nécessaire.
Et là tu rends les classes de support/heal/CC un peu plus appréciées : besoin de soutien continu + importance du timing de prot + importance du CC pour se prémunir de tout ça.
Il faut en profiter pour virer Defiant par la même occasion, rework les CC et conditions en PvE ... bref, ça n'arrivera pas  ::ninja::

----------


## revanwolf

> De base t'as un putain de cercle rouge non plein


Sauf que parfois ce cercle rouge se voit pas à cause du relief par exemple(la grille transparente sur liadri l'année dernière) voire à cause de trop d'effets kikoo.

et s'il le mette partout ça serait nickel(et les aigris peuvent aller voir ailleurs).

----------


## purEcontact

> Ouais enfin faudrait pas non plus rendre le jeu plus casu qu'il l'est déjà. De base t'as un putain de cercle rouge non plein qui t'annonce "gaffe ça va chier ici"


Cercle qui n’apparaît pas dans l'eau, qui est illisible sur certaines textures de sol, qui se confond avec tes propres aoe et qui parfois n’apparaît pas du tout (lupicus).

----------


## mikelion

+1 pour l'histoire vivante liée au compte. En tout cas l'accès. Moi aussi j'ai plusieurs persos, et savoir que je ne pourrai pas exploiter tout le contenu avec certains me désole.
Ce jeu n'encourage pas trop le reroll je trouve (par exemple j'ai monté les métiers sur un seul perso, les faire au max sur tous les persos reviendrait bien trop cher).

----------


## Sephil

Et ne pas oublier le cercle plus grand que la plateforme sur laquelle tu te trouves.
*Exemple sans cercle plein :* la fractale harpie, parfois le cercle rouge n’apparaît pas du tout parce que la plateforme est toute petite et tu te fais bump.
*Exemple avec cercle plein :* Dans la nouvelle zone, le combat contre le hylek, tu vois vraiment quand il va bump. (Et l'ajout d'une mécanique supplémentaire d'esquive en sautant, j'aime bien, même si il faudrait voir à ne pas en mettre partout non plus, entre taco, les fractales F&F, le nouveau hylek, ça commence presque à devenir banal)

Mais au final c'est pas tant les cercles qui sont vraiment intéressants avec ce nouveau système, c'est les aoe en ligne droite.
Quand un boss charge un killshot et que tu vois pas sur qui il va partir, c'est juste pas intuitif du tout. Ca oblige tout le monde à dodge, au lieu de favoriser la lecture du jeu et garder ton endu pour le moment où c'est toi qui en auras besoin.
*Exemple de tell insuffisant :* creuset en mode histoire, Kudu avec son killshot à la fin, il suffit qu'il y ait un gardien qui colle des flammes bleues partout et tu ne vois pas sur qui il vise, ou encore que 2 joueurs se trouvent proches l'un de l'autre pour ne pas savoir qui est la cible. Ou encore Mai Trin en fractales, maintenant qu'ils l'ont scalée pour qu'elle OS quasiment n'importe qui.
*Exemple de tell suffisant :* le killshot d'un guerrier en PvP, y a un réticule autour des pieds de la cible, s'il connait le timing, il peut dodge. Ou encore la nouvelle AoE orange pleine rectangulaire du draguerre champion en fractale, on voit enfin clairement où il tire, peu importe le nombre d'effets visuels qu'il a sur la tronche.

----------


## Ptit gras

Ben faut pas grand chose pour vous déstabiliser les Pveboy.

:relancededix:




> Exemple de tell insuffisant : creuset en mode histoire, Kudu avec son killshot à la fin, il suffit qu'il y ait un gardien qui colle des flammes bleues partout et tu ne vois pas sur qui il vise, ou encore que 2 joueurs se trouvent proches l'un de l'autre pour ne pas savoir qui est la cible


Wow bordel, donc il faudrait "ne pas mettre de flammes bleues" ET "ne pas stick". Putain c'est trop dur ce jeu  ::'(:

----------


## purEcontact

> Euh, si tu n'active pas l'histoire, y'a rien qui s'affiche en haut à droite...
> Rien ne t'oblige à activer l'histoire sur tes autres persos que tu amène dans la zone.


Je viens de vérifier, ça a été modifié.

Quand j'ai pris ma voleuse, j'ai eu un courrier.
J'ai donc ouvert ma boite aux lettres.
Ça m'a montré la lettre de "E" et m'a commencé l'histoire alors que j'avais rien demandé.

Là, je retest, je prends un personnage que j'ai pas utilisé depuis la màj (ma nécro).
Je vais jusque dans la zone, j'ai pas eu de courrier mais j'ai la possibilité de lancer le chapitre dans l'onglet histoire.
Du coup, j'ai pas le "cadre" en haut à droite.




> *Exemple de tell suffisant :* le killshot d'un guerrier en PvP, y a un réticule autour des pieds de la cible, s'il connait le timing, il peut dodge.


Si c'est la même chose qu'à caudecus, quand t'as les pieds dans l'eau, tu vois pas le réticule.




> Ben faut pas grand chose pour vous déstabiliser les Pveboy.
> :relancededix:
> Wow bordel, donc il faudrait "ne pas mettre de flammes bleues" ET "ne pas stick". Putain c'est trop dur ce jeu


On parle d'attaques qui one shot bobby, pas de ta pluie de flamme tourbilol qui one shot les critters.
En gros, tais toi plutôt que de dire des bêtises plus grosses que toi avec un ton hautain.

----------


## Sephil

> Ben faut pas grand chose pour vous déstabiliser les Pveboy.
> 
> :relancededix:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow bordel, donc il faudrait "ne pas mettre de flammes bleues" ET "ne pas stick". Putain c'est trop dur ce jeu


Je t'attends toujours quand tu veux en PvP, hein.  ::):

----------


## Ptit gras

Damn j'ai droit à "go 1v1 noob" et "tg tu connais pas le pve".

Vous vous faites chier les vendredis ? J'ai oublié les  ::ninja::   ::trollface::  et autre ?
Pourtant j'avais indiqué la relance de dix.

Je vais rajouter :clivage:

On est ok maintenant ou faut que j'annonce plus ?

----------


## Caf

> Voilà c'est ça que je veux voir Caf ! 
> Bon il est où Charmido ?


Il traine sur les topac d'Eve Online, et, Wildstar.

Moi j'attends les sorties de "Star Citizen" et "Elite : Dangerous", en attendant ben Wildstar c'est sympa.  ::ninja::

----------


## Sephil

> Damn j'ai droit à "go 1v1 noob" et "tg tu connais pas le pve".
> 
> Vous vous faites chier les vendredis ? J'ai oublié les   et autre ?
> Pourtant j'avais indiqué la relance de dix.
> 
> Je vais rajouter :clivage:
> 
> On est ok maintenant ou faut que j'annonce plus ?


Tu te défiles vite pour quelqu'un qui la ramène à chaque fois qu'on parle de skill.  ::):

----------


## purEcontact

Le mec se ramène pour troll et il tient pas la première charge.
C'est bien un mec du RvR  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Sephil

Tu veux parler de ces joueurs qui tenaient pas le 2 v 7 (ou plus) contre des noobs comme Nessou et moi ?  ::):

----------


## Ptit gras

Vous êtes surtout trop à fond pour mordre sur le 1er post mes cochons, je pensais pas que ça passerait franchement  ::P:

----------


## Caf

> Le mec se ramène pour troll et il tient pas la première charge.
> C'est bien un mec du RvR .


 C'est qui Ptit Gras ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Sephil

> Vous êtes surtout trop à fond pour mordre sur le 1er post mes cochons, je pensais pas que ça passerait franchement


Tu fais surtout partie de ces trolls qui savent pas tenir la durée sur le bashing, tu donnes tout sur un post, et après tu as plus rien à dire du coup tu vas répéter 10 fois "mer lol cété 1 troll ptdr vou marché tro !".

C'est un peu has been.  ::'(:

----------


## Nessou

> *Ça n'a pas duré longtemps*, dommage.


On est sur un topic TESO ou WS ?  ::P:

----------


## NayeDjel

> *Points positifs :*
> 
> La verticalité de la carte.
> (...)


J'avoue que c'est une des réussites de cette nouvelle zone mais je me demande comment Anet pourrait amener ce modèle dans d'autres maps sans les crystaux zephyrites. 

On discutait récemment des idées ou fonctionnalités laissées à l'abandon. La verticalité m'a fait penser à ceci :



Les layers ne sont quasiment jamais utilisés à part dans les capitales. Tout se passe plus ou moins sur le même niveau il y a simplement les waypoints et points d'intérets en transparent. J'ai toujous eu cette impression de zones "plates" sur ce jeu.

----------


## ds108j

Bon, grace à Helmina j'ai pu prendre un bain dans les sables mouvants pendant assez longtemps.

Il ne me manque plus grand chose (quoique)

Le rocher dans la gueule de l'enquestre (que j'ai déjà lancé mais qui n'a pas voulu marcher, allez savoir pourquoi)Le skritt (va falloir que je me renseigne sur ce dernier)Le plongeon de la mort (la je pense avoir un peu de mal)Le combat sans se faire bumper (j'ai déjà fait l'event, et je me demande si en frappant quelques coups au début, puis en descendant à l'étage inférieur on pourrait pas s'en sortir sans problèmes)
Concernant la "personal story" j'ai refait à midi la première partie (l'intro en fait) et j'ai débloqué les trois succès sans aucun soucis. Reste à voir si la suite sera plus compliquée !

----------


## Sephil

Ouais, c'est dommage pour les layers de map.

En beta quand j'avais créé mon premier perso et que j'avais vu ça sur la mini map, je m'étais dit que ça allait être génial si on avait ça sur plein de maps...

Dans Metrica par exemple, avec tous les rochers flottants ça aurait pu être génial de faire toute une partie supérieure, avec des quêtes et tout. Bon le jumping puzzle est sympa, mais t'as vite fait le tour.  ::P:

----------


## revanwolf

> [*]Le combat sans se faire bumper (j'ai déjà fait l'event, et je me demande si en frappant quelques coups au début, puis en descendant à l'étage inférieur on pourrait pas s'en sortir sans problèmes)


tu est obligé d'être sur la plate forme et après vive la stabilité.

----------


## Caf

> On est sur un topic TESO ou WS ?


Je parlais du fait que Maximelene fut gris, il y a peu.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ptit gras

> Tu fais surtout partie de ces trolls qui savent pas tenir la durée sur le bashing, tu donnes tout sur un post


On peut voir aussi que c'était clairement assumé dès le 1er et que vous avez pas esquivé. Mais y'avait pas le gros cercle rouge, c'est ptêtre pour ça.

----------


## Maximelene

> Je parlais du fait que Maximelene fut gris, il y a peu.


J'ai eu "que" 24 heures, pour avoir traité kenshi de débile.

----------


## Tygra

> kenshi (...) débile.


Modobell !!!

----------


## NayeDjel

Jveux pas être grossier mais vous polluez le topic  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Ptit gras

Il était nul de base, tout le monde était d'accord pour une fois  ::trollface::

----------


## Caf

> J'ai eu "que" 24 heures, pour avoir traité kenshi de débile.


Tu es faible d'être tombé dans l'un de ses énormes pulls, de plus, je t'aurai mit une semaine parce-que c'est toi.  ::trollface::

----------


## purEcontact

> Jveux pas être grossier mais vous polluez le topic


De part ton intervention, tu pollues notre discussion !
 ::ninja::

----------


## ds108j

Bon j'ai réussi le plongeon de façon malhonnête....

Un gentil PNJ a du mettre plein de savon car j'ai réussi a avoir le succès en aterissant dans l'eau après une glissade d'un bon mètre. Bref. Je suis mort a l'arrivée, mais succès débloqué ! Me manque plus que le skritt et je me lance dans ceux de l'histoire perso !

----------


## Nessou

> Bon j'ai réussi le plongeon de façon malhonnête....
> 
> Un gentil PNJ a du mettre plein de savon car j'ai réussi a avoir le succès en aterissant dans l'eau après une glissade d'un bon mètre. Bref. Je suis mort a l'arrivée, mais succès débloqué !


C'est marrant je l'ai eu de la même manière.

----------


## Bartinoob

Idem, du premier coup. A croire que si un bout de cadavre touche la flotte, ça passe :')

----------


## Sephil

Du premier coup ? Dans mes souvenirs y a aucun canard qui a réussi du premier coup le premier soir.  ::P:

----------


## Bartinoob

Eh si  ::P:  Par contre j'ai pas réussi à le refaire ensuite  ::ninja::

----------


## Sephil

Moi je dis qu'il bluffe !  ::ninja::

----------


## gnouman

> Ben faut pas grand chose pour vous déstabiliser les Pveboy.
> 
> :relancededix:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow bordel, donc il faudrait "ne pas mettre de flammes bleues" ET "ne pas stick". Putain c'est trop dur ce jeu


Tu devrai allez tester ton skill PvP en MMA irl parce que e-penis < pénis.

----------


## Maderone

> Tu devrai allez tester ton skill PvP en MMA irl parce que e-penis < pénis.


C'est fini de relancer les sujets de merde là ? ^^

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Du premier coup ? Dans mes souvenirs y a aucun canard qui a réussi du premier coup le premier soir.


Le premier coup le premier soir, surement.
Mais j'ai réussi du premier coup le second soir.
Et j'étais aidée.
En fait, ça passe tout seul quand tu sais où viser  :tired:

----------


## Sephil

Le second soir, tu avais un jour de retard. C'est tout !  ::o:

----------


## ds108j

Il ne me manque plus que le jumping puzzle en mode histoire (le Zephir's Ascend, et Zephir's Leap) et j'aurais eu tous les succès.
Enfin, je me rends compte que je ne suis pas très fort pour les jumping puzzle.

----------


## Lee Tchii

C'est quoi un "puzzle jump" en mode histoire ?

Ce puzzle jump, (celui où ya les lunettes) j'ai réussi assez vite quand j'ai compris que le cd des cristaux, on pouvait le tromper. Tu collectes les 3 types de cristaux, tu t'arranges pour ne jamais tomber hors des 12 secondes et tu le fais _finger in the noze_ !

----------


## ds108j

Quand tu refais le mode histoire, pour la deuxième partie ou tu es avec Marjie et Kasmeer et ou tu cherches des indices sur le crash, tu as trois succès à débloquer.

2 de ces succès sont liés à l'ascension de l'empilage d'épaves (la même que celle du Jumping Puzzle) mais sans la présence des aspects. Le premier, si je ne m'abuse se débloque quand tu es monté, le second, quand tu sautes et atterris dans la botte de foin.
D'après le site de Dulfy, il y avait un glitch qui te permettait de récupérer 1min20 d'aspect de l'air, ce qui simplifiait la tache, mais quand j'ai essayé samedi, il semble qu'il l'aient fixé, en enlevant systématiquent toute présence d'aspect quand tu arrives sur la dernière plateforme (normal dans un sens), donc tu dois monter de façon conventionnelle ^^.

----------


## gnouman

J'ai terminé ces succès du mode histoire, honnêtement, il n'y a rien de bien compliqué. Le plus dur est de bien viser la bote de foin.

Pro tips 1 : le faire a deux et viser le joueur dans al boite de foin avec CTRL+T.  ::trollface:: 

Pro tips 2 : ne pas le faire avec Wizi.

Jeu : un troll gratuit s'est glissé dans ce message, es-tu capable de le retrouver?

bati : c'est moi précis, je trouve, comme méthode.  ::P:

----------


## Bartinoob

Sinon, tu te mets sur la botte de foin en bas, tu mets ton  "radar" sur la map, tu montes, et tu sautes. Testé et approuvé depuis les seaux d'eau de la lisière  :;):

----------


## ds108j

ça y est.

Défis complétés à 100% sur la nouvelle zone.

Je peux désormais reprendre une activité normale.

----------


## NayeDjel

nouveau trailer pour la suite de la LS :

https://www.guildwars2.com/en/news/e..._source=client

----------


## Lee Tchii

:Bave: 

C'est juste dommage que ces trailers soient Hors Jeux.
Quand j'ai commencé la saison 2, je m'attendais à une petite vidéo où les zéphérites pliaient bagage et se faisaient massacrer après ...

----------


## revanwolf

> C'est juste dommage que ces trailers soient Hors Jeux.
> Quand j'ai commencé la saison 2, je m'attendais à une petite vidéo où les zéphérites pliaient bagage et se faisaient massacrer après ...


trop cher,pas de sous,pas assez rp.
 ::trollface::

----------


## Sephil

Si c'est pour avoir une vidéo de la qualité de ce truc : http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Zephyr_Sanctum_Model
Je préfère encore aller voir sur youtube. x)

----------


## Lee Tchii

Oui, c'est sûr ... Enfin ce qui était rageant avec cet item, c'est que la vidéo existe en magnifique, et qu'on te la file en cheap ...
Quand Scarlett est morte, on a eu une belle vidéo ... ça aurait était chouette pour ouvrir la saison 2 !
Tynril ? Pouquoiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ?

----------


## revanwolf

> Oui, c'est sûr ... Enfin ce qui était rageant avec cet item, c'est que la vidéo existe en magnifique, et qu'on te la file en cheap ...
> Quand Scarlett est morte, on a eu une belle vidéo ... ça aurait était chouette pour ouvrir la saison 2 !
> Tynril ? Pouquoiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ?


Je le fais ou pas?























bon allez!

Trop de bande passante,pas de sous
 ::trollface::

----------


## purEcontact

Il vient d'où le délire "pas de sous" ?

Ca se trouve, ça vient de moi hier sur mumble mais je m'en souviens pas. :maderone:  ::ninja::

----------


## revanwolf

> Il vient d'où le délire "pas de sous" ?
> 
> Ca se trouve, ça vient de moi hier sur mumble mais je m'en souviens pas. :maderone:


ce trip la,bonne question,surement les guignols à la grande époque.
mais bon j'aime bien le placer parfois.

----------


## revanwolf

Alors vous êtes près pour la disparition des TP?

----------


## Lee Tchii

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooN !

Tu as eu cette info où ?  ::ninja::

----------


## revanwolf

déja dans le jeu pour le tp que j'ai mis.,comme le fait que plein de tp sont en train de se faire bouffer par les vignes(notamment celui de fort Salma aux collines de Kessex).

après tout cela semblerais logique vu que:

1)les portails asura fonctionnent grace aux dragons.
2)les tp sont en fait des mini portail asura.

----------


## purEcontact

Tynril qui me disait : "Avec les màj qui arrivent, t'as pas l'impression de t'être fait chier à débloquer tout les TP pour rien ?".
Bah du coup, si j'avais que certains TP sur une map et que c'est ceux qui se font péter, non, j'ai pas fait tout ça pour rien :D.

----------


## Ptit gras

Je pense que c'est cool ! On avait moins de tp partout sur GW1 et ça marchait bien, on aura de quoi admirer les paysages à nouveau.

----------


## ds108j

J'imagine le truc : 
cof p1/2 , 3/5, qui vient ?
Moi ! Attendez moi, je suis a Rata Sum !

----------


## mopalion

Ca veut dire quoi moins de TP ? encore un TP par map par exemple ou alors juste un dans chaque grande ville ? 

Si c'est un dans chaque grande ville ça va être très drôle :-p

----------


## Tygra

Non, a priori ça suit les probables "leylines". La plupart des waypoints devraient être innaffectés. Sauf si réaction en chaine à cause de la perturbation du réseau...

----------


## lPyl

Y a des gens qui utilisent les waypoints dans GW2?  ::o: 

(non je ne suis pas du tout radin :D)

----------


## purEcontact

En fait, j'ai changé d'avis.
Ce thread est très bien : si vous voulez poster des avis sur l'histoire vivante 2, faites le ici plutôt que dans le topic des spoils ou celui général.

En gros, si -comme moi- l'histoire vivante vous intéresse pas tant que ça, plutôt que de se faire potentiellement spoil dans 3 thread différents, on regroupe tout ici et si on se fait spoil, on l'aura cherché.

----------


## NayeDjel

C'est SCAN-DA-LEUX : 



Trahearne
Trahearne
Trahearne
Trahearne

----------


## Maderone

Tra qui ?

----------


## Snydlock

> 1)les portails asura fonctionnent grace aux dragons.
> 2)les tp sont en fait des mini portail asura.


3) les asuras sont donc des serviteurs des dragons
4) il faut les exterminer : BEST.MAJ.EVER

----------


## Maximelene

Très sympa ce patch !  ::lol::

----------


## ds108j

J'ai fini l'histoire vivante :


Spoiler Alert! 



Je trouve quand même que le dénouement fait vraiment très "Mass Effect" premier du nom.
Dans Mass Effect, lors de la première mission on découvre une "balise prothéenne"
Dans Guild Wars 2, lors de l'histoire vivante, on découvre la machine de Scarlet
Dans Mass Effect, un coéquipier (Ashley) s'approche dangereusement et active la balise
Dans Guild Wars 2, un coéquipier (Taimi) s'approche dangereusement et active la machine
Dans Mass Effect, le Commandant Shepard (Héros) sauve le coéquipier et se retrouve pris par la balise.
Dans Guild Wars 2, le personnage (héros) sauve le coéquipier et se retrouve pris par la machine de Scarlet
Dans Mass Effect, le Commandant Shepard a une vision donnée par la balise puis s'évanouit.
Dans Guild Wars 2, le personnage a une vision donnée par la machine de Scarlet puis s'évanouit.




Thématique très utilisée ?  :tired:

----------


## Wizi

Oui thématique très classique, qu'on retrouve dans énormément de livre/film fantastique

----------


## Bartinoob

Oui mais là on a pas le choix entre les couleurs. Mais y a des donuts  ::ninja::

----------


## revanwolf

Et il est possible d'avoir la cinématique en étant en Tonique(sauf celui de la bannière)ce qui donnent des images marrantes(attention spoilers)

----------


## ds108j

D'ailleurs, j'y pensais, est ce que ça tenterait des gens, sous peu de monter un groupe pour faciliter l'acquisition des succès du mode histoire ? (on le fait à plusieurs canards, ça permet de simplifier pas mal certains !)

----------


## Tygra

> Thématique très utilisée ?


Si la saison 2 peut être aussi bien que le premier Mass Effect, je signe de suite  ::o:

----------


## revanwolf

> Si la saison 2 peut être aussi bien que le premier Mass Effect, je signe de suite


Du 1er quand même pas,ça serais plutôt au niveau du 2eme voire du 3eme(si on est mauvaise langue).

----------


## Tygra

J'ai envie de dire, peu importe, même ME3 et sa fin sont 4 crans au dessus de l'histoire perso / de la saison 1.
Meme pas :trollface:

----------


## purEcontact



----------


## Nightwrath

> Et il est possible d'avoir la cinématique en étant en Tonique(sauf celui de la bannière)ce qui donnent des images marrantes(attention spoilers)


 :^_^:

----------


## purEcontact

Je sais plus qui disait avoir donné de la thune au quaggan mais :




> I was a writer that worked with other writers on the story. 
> Angel tend to take stuff that deal with main characters and I did the more open world stuff – event dialogue etc. 
> I wrote some dialogue for a quaggan panhandler and put him outside the bar in the town. 
> I did this knowing that he was going to die in 2 weeks. 
> I was laughing it the whole time while writing this dialogue and I thought it would be funny to let players give coin to him. 
> I was curious what players would do, are they just keep giving him things?


En gros, vous vous êtes fait pigeonné  ::): .

----------


## Maderone

C'était LYTCHIIIII !!!

----------


## Lee Tchii

Délation ! Délation !
J'aurai voulu AU MOINS une ligne de dialogue ...
Et pourquoi est-il mort ?

----------


## Sephil

Bah c'est pas un des cadavres qui pend aux racines de Momo ?

----------


## revanwolf

Si,il était pile la ou à poussé la vigne.

----------


## NayeDjel

> "And Alliances are tested"




Woot  ::o:  ce serait Taimi avec l'Inquest  ::huh::

----------


## revanwolf

Mouais,bizarrement je sens que leur histoire va être très bof(trop de hype et de déception, je me fais vieux je crois).

A moins que ce soit une certaine lassitude du même schéma de scénario rabâché pour la 100000eme fois.


ps:enfin bon je peut me tromper.

----------


## Sephil

L'épée de Rurik/Rytlock, elle est nettement plus classe que la mienne, je suis jaloux !  ::(:

----------


## Maximelene

> L'épée de Rurik/Rytlock, elle est nettement plus classe que la mienne, je suis jaloux !


Va chopepr des points au Panthéon, tu pourras avoir la même.  ::ninja::

----------


## Sephil

Justement non, c'est ce que je dis, la sienne est nettement mieux détaillée.  ::'(:

----------


## Ptit gras

> Woot  ce serait Taimi avec l'Inquest


Plz no. C'est ma préférée. Fais pas la conne gamine, sinon on t'étrangle avec ton nœud.

----------


## Nessou

C'est pas l'enqueste c'est le conseil des arcanes.

----------


## Bartinoob

Moi je veux une histoire perso alternative ou tu peux jouer un connard, je pense que les trois quarts de mes persos feraient partie de l'enqueste  ::ninja:: 

Dark side of Taimi §

@Nessou : si je me rappelle bien l'histoire des asuras, y a quand même des liens pas nets entre l'enqueste et des mecs assez haut placé, complot §§§

----------


## purEcontact

On sait qu'à la prochaine màj, on va envoyer des émissaires de chaque race (rox charr, taimi asura, etc) vers les dirigeants.
Du coup, le fait que taimi montre quelque chose au conseil des arcanes, c'est pas vraiment hype.

----------


## Snydlock

Rytlock.  :Cigare:

----------


## Sephil

Rytlock c'est une illusion de Countess Anise, qui est aussi une héritière, c'est pour ça qu'il peut lever la malédiction !  ::ninja::

----------


## Tygra

Apparemment c'est l'avant-dernier épisode avant le break de mi-saison.
ie entracte après le 12 août ... ça tombe bien, il y a la gamescom. Peut être qu'ils en profiteront pour faire un "feature patch" de style de celui d'avril. Ou pas. Peut être qu'on aura la map au niveau de Magus Falls pour la deuxième partie ?
Partie qui va se dérouler sur Septembre/Octobre ? Octobre/Novembre ? Parfait pour lancer une expansion à Noël ?


Bref, ça voudrait dire que cette saison de LS va s'étaler sur 8 épisodes, ce qui explique le rythme beaucoup plus soutenu.

----------


## Nessou

Et pour le future feature patch ça donne dans les grandes lignes :

*Pour le PvE :*
- C'est à cause de l'absence de la SAB que la Tyrie est bouleversée du coup ils vont réussir à ouvrir la SAB de manière permanente et ça va ajouter une fractale sur l'histoire de la SAB ainsi que l'ajout des amulettes et accessoires des fractales.
- Un super donjon avec un énorme système de défis, des récompenses (armes de toutes sortes de couleurs et armures) de la SAB achetables en tokens. 
- Également un système de création de défis et chemins très poussé pour ce donjon mais qui récompense peu essentiellement là pour permettre aux joueurs les plus acharnés de se défier entre eux.
- Enfin un système de file d'attente pour rejoindre ses amis dans une map pleine sera mis en place.

_Pour le PvP :_
- Un mode et deux maps GvG en PvP avec ladder des tags des guildes.
- Une reward track en PvP avec toutes les armes de la SAB au choix et une partie de l'armure de la SAB à la fin.
- Un onglet Polymock sera rajouté dans le menu Hero pour gérer les minipets mais également participer au ToP : Tournament of Polymock avec des minipets légendaires pour les joueurs les plus acharnés de ce mode.
- Ils vont supprimer Spirit Watch et Skyhammer de la soloQ, transformer la soloQ en solo/duoQ et empêcher de faire de la teamQ en dessous de 5 personnes.

*Système de guilde et Trading Post :*
- Ils vont améliorer le système de guilde pour les rendre interserveurs au niveau de l'influence, des droits, des missions et ajouterons la possibilité de lier une arène à une guilde ainsi que de la délier si besoin.
- Le Trading Post sera mis à jour, moins nécessitant en ressources il permettra néanmoins de faire une multitude de choses comme ajouter en favoris des items et consulter les courbes de l'évolution du prix de chaque item en jeu.

 :B):

----------


## Tygra

Noël c'est fin décembre !

----------


## Maderone

Je pense que Nessou a pris de la drogue. Et de la bonne...

----------


## revanwolf

certaines de ces grandes lignes devraient être ig normalement (guilde inter-serveur par exemple)

ps: pour ceux qui veulent un résumé de l'histoire actuelle,voila le 2eme épisode d'Eexcelsior avec Eexa l'envouteuse asura(attention spoilers):

----------


## NayeDjel

Petite hypothèse supplémentaire après avoir vu le trailer : 

Eir et Rytlock arrivent à libérer Ascalon des fantômes grâce aux fragments de Magdaer (récupérés dans Asca mode story) et l'épée Sohotin. Comme ça toutes les troupes Charr qui étaient bloquées à combattre en boucle les mêmes spectres pourront être rappelées pour aider à contrer Mordremoth.  :;):

----------


## gnouman

Moi ce que je trouve drôle c'est qu'il a fallu attendre 2 semaines pour découvrir un vieux passage secret derrière une armoire façon 80's...

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Spoil pour ceux qui n'ont pas encore fini la 3ème partie :



Spoiler Alert! 



Sans déconner, putain, pas rytlock, avec la récompense du "meta", ça donne l'impression qu'on le reverra jamais, même si je sais pas pourquoi, je sent il reviendra comme une brute à un moment décisif.
Ils pouvaient pas juste faire disparaître la tronche de salade, ça aurait soulagé tout le monde...


Et sinon, je reste sur mon avis, les asuras sont majoritairement des cons ! (à quelques exceptions près)  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Spoiler Alert! 


Nan, faire disparaître Trahearne comme ça l'aurait rendu héroïque. Faut pas le rendre héroïque.
Rytlock c'est un badass. Un putain de héros. Un homme, un vrai. Et il le montre !



Tu parles de quel meta par contre ?

Et oui, les Asuras sont, en majorité, une belle bande d'abrutis dégénérés. Dans la vraie vie, des mecs de 90cm qui te prennent de haut en se croyant terriblement intelligents tout en agissant comme des gamins de primaire deviendraient vite une espèce en voie de disparition.

Pas besoin de spoiler pour se moquer des asuras, d'ailleurs.  ::P:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Tu parles de quel meta par contre ?


C'est pas vraiment un meta à proprement parler, c'est juste le succès qui se débloquer quand tu termine cette étape de LS pour la première fois, ça te donne une récompense et débloque les succès 'défis'.

----------


## revanwolf

Et voila l'épisode d'Eexcelsior concernant la maj actuelle .

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Et on peut être sûr que la partie 2 sera côté Humain + confirmer la présence des autres

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Et on peut être sûr que la partie 2 sera côté Humain + confirmer la présence des autres


Tiens, d'ailleurs, c'est pas la première fois que des Charrs sont impliqués dans l'histoire vivante (en plus de Rox qui sert pas à grand chose) ???

----------


## Nessou

Molten Alliance.

----------


## Maximelene

Et en fouillant, un mec a même trouvé le trailer du patch qui suivra le prochain !

----------


## Caf

> Et en fouillant, un mec a même trouvé le trailer du patch qui suivra le prochain !


Ha ouais ça vend du rêve hooo.  ::o:

----------


## Sephil

Waaaaouuuuuuh ! Je suis trop hyped!!!!  ::o:

----------


## NayeDjel

Best trailer ever !

----------


## purEcontact

> Et en fouillant, un mec a même trouvé le trailer du patch qui suivra le prochain !


J'ai tellement hésité à faire ce montage.
Puis je me suis dit qu'avec ma connexion de merde, ça allait prendre 30 ans à upload.  ::ninja::

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Oh mon dieu ! C'est géniale comme idée !  ::o:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je voulais déclamer mon amour à cette living story saison deux  ::love:: 
Bon, ya pas assez de romance avec Traherne, mais pour le reste ...
Je crois que je vais profiter de la pause pour faire un "résumé".

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Je voulais déclamer mon amour à cette living story saison deux 
> Bon, ya pas assez de romance avec Traherne, mais pour le reste ...
> Je crois que je vais profiter de la pause pour faire un "résumé".


Comment ça, "pas assez de Traherne", rien le fait que de le voir c'est trop. Vite fait qu'il disparaisse lors d'un congrès de végétariens au promontoire divin tiens !

----------


## Bartinoob

J'ai apprécié le passage "je suis là mais je sers à rien, c'est vous le héros, 'kthxbye". AU moins, ils ont compris qu'on avait bouffé trop de salade  ::siffle::

----------


## Snydlock

> Comment ça, "pas assez de Traherne", rien le fait que de le voir c'est trop. Vite fait qu'il disparaisse lors d'un congrès de végétariens au promontoire divin tiens !


Mieux, on apprends que c'est lui la taupe de Mordemorth et on le zigouille.  :Bave:

----------


## Lee Tchii

C'est vrai qu'il est parti un peu vite et sans vérifier l'état de santé de sa mère ...
Et j'ai rêvé où il avait ENCORE sa branche-épée ?  :tired:

----------


## atavus

> Mieux, on apprends que c'est lui la taupe de Mordemorth et on le zigouille.

----------


## NayeDjel

> Mieux, on apprends que c'est lui la taupe de Mordemorth et on le zigouille.


 :Bave: 




> C'est vrai qu'il est parti un peu vite et sans vérifier l'état de santé de sa mère ...
> Et j'ai rêvé où il avait ENCORE sa branche-épée ?


Je suis allé à Orr y'a pas si longtemps et y'a toujours autant de mort-vivants.
Il n'était pas censé purifier les environs ce poltron ?
Trahearne c'est un peu la réincarnation de Kormir... mais en pire.

Sinon ptite spéculation sur la suite des épisodes de la LS :



Spoiler Alert! 


Dans la dernière cinématique (la vision) on aperçoit des crystaux partout, je parie sur le comeback du rejeton de Brill/Glint (sauvé dans GW:EN) qui va sauver la mise.
1pa à toutes les personnes connectées à la fin de la S2 si je me trompe !

----------


## Tygra

Ou alors 

Spoiler Alert! 


 les mursaat 

  :Bave: 
Mais ta version est plus probable  :;):

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ya 

Spoiler Alert! 


un rejeton de Brill ?  ::o: 


J'ai pas joué à GWEN désolée (enfin, j'ai essayé, mais je ne suis pas allée très bien loin sans me faire défoncer ...)



Spoiler Alert! 


Dans les pages trouvées dans Dry Top, une raconte que les dragons ne consomment pas la magie, ils la concentrent, et qu'il faut empêcher [je ne sais pas qui] de piller son corps. Son corps faisant référence à Brill, sacrifiée dans Destiny's Childs. Les zéphyrites sont un peuple qui apparemment soit avait été protégé par Brill quand ils vivaient dans le désert, soit a vu l'illumination quand Brill est morte à travers les cristaux qu'elle a laissé ne mourant. C'est pour ça qu'ils les ramassent. Comme le Maitre de la Paix se baladaient avec beaucoup de cristaux (il en balançait pendant le combat contre Aeryn) et que Aeryn essayé de l’empêcher de rejoindre une certaine destination, j'imagine que le Maitre de la Paix allait livrer les cristaux à [insérer ici qui vous voulez, probablement le rejeton de Brill]. Et que ça lui donnerait assez de pouvoir pour contrer MordreMoth.

 Lot's of speculations ! J'adore cette saison 2 !  ::lol:: 

Lors de la réunion au sommet, Traherne dit que le Pacte se préparait à combattre Kralka, comme quoi ya pas que moi qui aie perdu mon pari sur le nom du prochain dragon à se réveiller  ::P:

----------


## NayeDjel

Ptit lien pour le bébé dragon : http://wiki.guildwars.com/wiki/Baby_Dragon (y'a rien d'extraordinaire)
On le trouvait dans le challenge de Brill. Le but était de protéger son enfant des attaques des Destructeurs

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Lee, si tu veux de l'aide pour Eotn hésite pas  ::): .
Sinon pour les zéphyrites se sont les disciples de Brill-la-pas-morte (je dis ça car je reste sur le bonus d'une certaine coop de GW..), ils ont eu droits à ses préceptes & co puis ont récup' les cristaux après sa mort. Sinon bien vu pour le maître et le rejeton, c'est pas bête  ::o: .

Quant à Kralka, il va pas se réveiller, il l'est depuis un moment vu le bordel qu'il a foutu le saligaud  ::o: . En fait, historiquement le premier à s'être plus ou moins éveillé c'est celui des destruc (zappé le nom) et au fial ça va être le dernier à s'éveiller ? oO

----------


## Lee Tchii

Kralka, ça fait quoi ? 5 ans qu'il dort depuis les événements de Destiny's Childs ? 7 ans avec la Living Story saison 2 ?
Oh, un bébé dragon !  ::love::  On va faire un remake de Game of Thrones !
Déjà que la partie avec Taïmi et la machine d'Omadd ressemblait au début de Mass Effect ... aurons-nous droit à une fin en rouge/bleu/vert ?  ::trollface:: 

PS : petit ajout.
Dans l'article sur la Living Story, on peut lire ceci :
"*Étant donné que les étapes de votre histoire personnelle contiennent des choix qui altèrent définitivement votre personnage*, il ne vous sera pas possible de rejouer ces étapes pour le moment."

Marrant, je ne me souviens pas qu'il y ait eu aucune décision décisive et individuelle propre à un personnage alors que les instances étaient (au contraire de la saison 2) à faire en groupe. Et question altération du personnage, la saison 2 en a des plus évidente 

Spoiler Alert! 


comme la vision dans la machine d'Omadd justement, et la vision donnée par l'Arbre Clair

.

----------


## Tygra

> les événements de Destiny's Childs ?



 ::huh::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Oh my ... Destiny's Edge !
C'est la traduction française qui m'a foutue dedans ... "les Fils du Destin".
Grumble !

----------


## lPyl

> http://media.melty.fr/article-128856...des-annees.jpg


Je me posais la même question.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Loué Soit le Saint Wizi  ::lol:: 
Qui m'a montré l'emplacement d'un des lamas légendaires et également permis de confectionner ma première recette d'engrais en me montrant le spot d'arbres à Orr !

----------


## Tygra

D'ailleurs en parlant de ça, y aurait-il un généreux canard qui accepterai de me crafter les 7 bouffes de Huntsman et le caillou qui nécéssite 500 dans une discipline d'armure ? 
Je fournis évidemment tous les matériaux et même une compensation pour votre temps/achat de recette  :;):

----------


## Lee Tchii

D'ailleurs, même si ce n'est pas le sujet, ce guide pour passer du lvl 463 à 500, vous le trouvez comment ?  ::o:

----------


## Tygra

> D'ailleurs, même si ce n'est pas le sujet, ce guide pour passer du lvl 463 à 500, vous le trouvez comment ?


C'est optimisé avec les prix du TP de toute façon, donc tu trouveras pas mieux  :;):

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ok.
Parce que quand je suis passée lvl400 cuir, je trouvais que ces guides dataient un peu.
Yavait des moyens plus simples et plus économiques, ou des fois crafter tout ce qui était indiqué ne te donnait pas assez de niveau ...

Dès que je suis lvl500, count me on Tygra !
Mais à mon avis, t'as plus vite fait de demander aux autres  ::ninja::

----------


## Tygra

C'est mis à jour en permanence automatiquement si je dis pas de bêtises ... après je serais toi je prendrais un crafting booster et je ferais les courses au fur et à mesure, histoire de rien acheter en trop !

----------


## revanwolf

Si tu parle de gw2craft c'est calculé à chaque refresh de la page.

Et en parlant d’ingrédients de dos je pourrais te dépanner pour l’élevé par contre pour l'engrais ce sera plus dur vu que mon temps de jeu sera plus court à partir de la semaine prochaine.

----------


## Tygra

> Et en parlant d'ingrédients de dos je pourrais te dépanner pour l'élevé par contre pour l'engrais ce sera plus dur vu que mon temps de jeu sera plus court à partir de la semaine prochaine.


Merci, c'est déjà ça  :;): 
Il faut que je retrouve la liste du matos et puis j'essaye de te croiser en jeu !

----------


## revanwolf

Et comme toujours voila l'épisode d'Eexcelsior consacré à l'histoire actuel




Et en bonus voila le petit apparté suite à #OccupySAB2014

----------


## Lee Tchii

Les quaggans pas invités  ::lol:: 
J'adore !

----------


## revanwolf

Et bizarrement à chaque fois que tu les vois,c'est le bordel juste après.

Coïncidence je ne pense pas!  ::):

----------


## Lee Tchii

Les quaggans, les agents de celui-qui-n'a-pas-de-nom-et-qui-repose-au-fond-des-océans.  ::ninja::

----------


## Sephil

On l'appelle Bubbles.  ::):

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Pour le craft, le booster est tip top ! Tu ajoutes le buff de guilde et le vendredi ( quand le max est atteint niveau bonus McM c'top !)
Perso je fais ça et par rapport à GW2craft je gagne quelques lvl, toujours des sous/temps d'éco ! :D

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Pour le craft, le booster est tip top ! Tu ajoutes le buff de guilde et le vendredi ( quand le max est atteint niveau bonus McM c'top !)
> Perso je fais ça et par rapport à GW2craft je gagne quelques lvl, toujours des sous/temps d'éco ! :D


Pour être sûr de bénéficier du bonus mcm, il faut utiliser les tables de craft sur la home map.

----------


## Lee Tchii

En ce moment, _La poursuite du Lama Légendaire_ se résume pour moi à prendre ma hache, mes personnages, et à aller bucheronner !
D'ailleurs je note différents patterns de réussite suivant le personnage. Faudrait que je fasse des stats là-dessus un jour !

----------


## Tygra

> En ce moment, _La poursuite du Lama Légendaire_ se résume pour moi à prendre ma hache, mes personnages, et à aller bucheronner !
> D'ailleurs je note différents patterns de réussite suivant le personnage. Faudrait que je fasse des stats là-dessus un jour !


Idem ... j'espère finir la première backpiece ce soir !!
Plus qu'à recommencer deux fois  :Emo:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je sais que la limitation "un craft par jour" est pour induire l'importance de l'objet crafté, mais ça me paraitrait peut-être presque plus logique de mettre la chance dans les ingrédients que dans le craft.
Si tu as tout, ya pas de logique RP à interdire le craft !
J'imagine la scène en vrai ... "ah, je viens de concocter une délicieuse assiette d'engrais à la viande ! Mais pfiou, je suis trop exténuée pour en faire une seconde ! Même si j'en ai besoin de 7 et que j'ai tous les ingrédients !"

----------


## Tygra

Tiens d'ailleurs, toujours pas de volontaire pour me faire les 7 bouffes Huntsman 400 ?  :Emo: 
Revan m'a fait la heatstone -encore merci-, mais si je pouvais éviter de dépenser mes derniers 30po ...

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ah ?
Chasseur 400 ?
Pour le premier dos ?

----------


## Tygra

Ouais, pour les suivants aussi.
Ça me fait chier de monter le craft juste pour ça...mais comme c'est time-gaté, je comprends que les canards se bousculent pas  :;):

----------


## Lee Tchii

Tu as essayé de demander in-game ?
Ya quelques canards qui ont fini leur dos !
Au pire, je peux commencer à te faire tes assiettes dans 5 jours  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

J'ai fini mon dos moi, je peux te les faire.

----------


## Leybi

> Tiens d'ailleurs, toujours pas de volontaire pour me faire les 7 bouffes Huntsman 400 ? 
> Revan m'a fait la heatstone -encore merci-, mais si je pouvais éviter de dépenser mes derniers 30po ...


Si tu me files les compos je peux te les faire ! J'ai pas encore commencé le mien

----------


## Tygra

Ben c'est timegaté et il en faut 3*7 pour faire les trois dos hein, donc je veux pas vous empêcher de faire les vôtres. Je file bien évidemment les composants.

----------


## Leybi

Ah je pensais que c'était juste 7 jours  ::(:

----------


## mikelion

Je ne les craft pas il ssont tous moches  ::): .
Du coup je suis dispo pour rendre service (enfin quand le jeu refonctionnera).

----------


## Beanna

Je vais probablement pas m'amuser à faire ce dos qui est non seulement moche mais en plus très cher à réaliser. J'ai un Chasseur 400 à disposition si tu m'envoies les composants.  :;):

----------


## Tygra

> Je vais probablement pas m'amuser à faire ce dos qui est non seulement moche mais en plus très cher à réaliser. J'ai un Chasseur 400 à disposition si tu m'envoies les composants.


C'est vraiment pas cher si tu n'achètes rien sur le TP (la plupart des matériaux dorment dans mon coffre depuis le temps).
Et je suis sylvari, alors c'est schön ! Ça ira bien avec mon Anomaly !
Du coup merci les copains, j'essaye de vous coincer IG  :;):

----------


## Lee Tchii

Non mais moi c'est clairement pas pour faire un dos que je craft, c'est pour la récompense finale  ::o:

----------


## Wizi

Un dos élevé aux stats à choix (même si selon le style de jeu ça réduit à 2-3), qu'on peut infuser pour pas cher du tout, on dit pas non

----------


## Lee Tchii

Pas seulement, ya le truc qui mange des poussières de sang aussi !

----------

